# EmbryoGen for 40s & recurrent loss



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone here has used EmbryoGen and what results you got with it?
Its a culture media to help with implantation and protect embryo development. DH and I are using it in our current ivf round 

Baby dust to all, x


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I don't know how much was due to the embryogen but I didn't use it on my nhs round and got two decent blasto , no frosties, used it this time in Prague and got two top quality blastos and six to freeze, plus a bfp. Good luck!


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, I have used it on my last two cycles and was successful both times. Had have 20+ treatments plus a miscarriage prior to this. I now have a 21 month old and a 19 week old.


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

**** 10 week old, not 19 ****


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I tried it on our last DE cycle - had my BFN this morning. Really had a lot of hope for it. 
Good luck with whatever you decide.
BQ. xx


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Baking Queen - I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you find some answers soon. 
I really have a lot hope for it too as we're running out of options. 

Karhog & Mogg77 - If you don't mind me asking, why were you both advised to use EmbryoGen?
Our Embryologist recommends it for us because we have had recurrent pregnancy loss and advanced maternal age (I'm 41). 

Amazing result both of you!!


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

N_N, we were advised due to our constant implantation failure and also a miscarriage. ( as well as my advancing years too!) 
We'd had do many failed cycles so it was great to be offered something ' different'. We made a few changes andthrew everything at it with nothing to lose.
Best of luck to you, fingers crossed you are successful! Guessing you must be on the 2ww? Hope your keeping relatively sane


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Karhog - I'm not in the 2WW yet. Doing a long course buserelin round and while scans are showing slow growing follicles, its most likely EC won't occur until next week. 
Did you blog your journey on this forum somewhere? I'd like to read about ladies in a similar situation


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi again N_N, no I haven't done a blog unfortunately. Though I'm have to say these forums and the people on here are a fantastic web of knowledge and support during the whole rollercoaster.


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

For me, I was recommended embryo glue by my consultant after my failed nhs cycle, then when I went to Prague it was included anyway in the package I chose.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Mogg77 and Karhog

All the best Baking Queen, xx


----------

